# hoyt center shot



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You more or less answered your own question. The laser is nothing but to get you in the ball park of things. People have lined the arrow with limb bolts, long stabilizers, to a bare shaft arrow taped to the riser and eye balling the string to the top wheel or cam and aligning the arrow to the string and all are just ball parking center shot. Only shooting proves center shot.....


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

but the two don't really even look close to each other. I can understand if it were just a hair off but it seems to be about 1/2 the dia of my axis arrow.


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I was told 3/4 on Hoyt's for a starting point. Has always worked well for me.


----------



## alphawolf (Apr 25, 2009)

Agreed with Thwack. Pretty much as long as I can remember 3/4" gets you really close and is your starting point on a Hoyt. Even after walk back tuning I'm always really close to 3/4".


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

> but the two don't really even look close to each other. I can understand if it were just a hair off but it seems to be about 1/2 the dia of my axis arrow.


Remember at full draw the riser will twist a small amount due to cables. 3/4" is fine to start, I'd set it and get on with walk back tuning. Care in setting center shot at distance will pay great dividends down the road.


----------



## LightSpeed (Sep 8, 2004)

If the laser you are talking about bolts on to where the sight bolts on the riser you should attach it to a straight edge & see how accurate the laser is. My lasers have never been spot on I have had to adjust them at the head to get them to run along a straight edge. Once adjusted they are good as a starting point for centre shot.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

BowBaker1640 said:


> PS if I set it up so that it's just under 13/16" the arrow lines up with the *limb bolts and the center of the grip *and if I set it up with the laser it doesn't. On my Alpha max 35 the arrow lines up with the limb bolts and this is why the confusion


And here is part of your problem... Look at your cam grooves. They are offset from center. They are not center to the limb bolt or riser grip....I don't have a a bow of my own or at the shop where the bow string aligns to the limb bolts or riser grip. Single cams come close, but the top wheel is centered.


----------

